# Buffed-Charakterplaner



## Melal (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich dachte, ich eröffne hier mal einen Beitrag, in dem jeder Mal reinschreiben kann, was für Gegenstände/Sockelsteine/Verzauberungen im Charakterplaner so fehlen, damit diese schleunigst nachgepflegt werden.

Also mir ist momentan eine Sache aufgefallen:

Die Verzauberung Umhang - Stahlgewebe ist noch nicht eingepflegt.


----------



## Seufernator (5. Mai 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=106
Es gibt dafür ein eigenes Forum.


----------



## Melal (5. Mai 2008)

Okay. Danke für den Hinweis...


Bitte diesen Beitrag dann schließen... oder verschieben


----------



## fabdiem (5. Mai 2008)

el es correcto


----------



## agolbur (5. Mai 2008)

Mir fällt zu diesem charplaner was ganz anderes auf:
Wieso steht da das man kommentare zu den jeweiligen chars machen kann obwohl man dies nichteinmal machen kann


----------



## fabdiem (5. Mai 2008)

agolbur schrieb:


> Mir fällt zu diesem charplaner was ganz anderes auf:
> Wieso steht da das man kommentare zu den jeweiligen chars machen kann obwohl man dies nichteinmal machen kann



kp vl war da grad jmd kaffee trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (5. Mai 2008)

www.chardev.org > Buffed-Scheiße!


----------



## Dalmus (5. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> www.chardev.org > Buffed-Scheiße!


gut begründete Aussagen > Deine Meinung

Aber ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen, wenn Du mir aufzählst was genau chardev.org besser macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lamer2 (6. Mai 2008)

Das andere ist Englisch und Buffed ist Deutsch.

Also Vote für Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cronah (9. Mai 2008)

Waffenkunde und Rüstungsreduzierung fehlt noch im Charplaner.


----------



## Shandro (2. Juli 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34333

noch nicht implementiert

expertise und armor penetration ebenfalls

Moonkinbonus wird nicht angezeigt, wenn Moonkingestalt angewählt.

Baumgestalt nicht verfügbar.

t3 schmiede einhandwaffen sind immer noch "Waffenhand" und nicht "Einhändig".


----------



## Cerilein (10. Juli 2008)

ring der harmonischen schönheit fehlt so btw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

